# Yellow River 5-29. Slow Start, Finished Strong



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Decided to fish a little after work so put in at Guest Lake. The morning bite had been hot the last couple weeks so decided to see how the evening was. It was very very slow and about an 1.5 hr before dark a light switch turned on. Fish wouldn't touch a cricket but inhaled wigglers. Most all fish were caught within 2' of the bank on drop offs. Stopped counting after 30. All released for another day since I didn't feel like cleaning fish tonight and would be out of town tomorrow. Gonna hit it up this weekend and will try to fill the cooler.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have got to get the bream rods out,been way to long.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nows the time. Gonna hit it up Friday evening again.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I am hoping to get time to go this afternoon/evening.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

We're the no seems out in force


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Splittine....at Guest do you fish up or down river. The few times I have fished there has been upriver and it was pretty good on some trips.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> Splittine....at Guest do you fish up or down river. The few times I have fished there has been upriver and it was pretty good on some trips.


Really both. I have a handful of spots both up and down river. But if I go up a lot of times I will launch at Log Lake Campground if the river isn't to low. It's a very steep ramp and a low river can make it a challenge to launch there. 

No no-seeums but a pile of yellow flies.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*yellow flies*

yellow flies on the Choctaw are bad from all reports. Going to find out for myself tomorrow but wearing long sleeves and long pants.


----------

